# Pink Corsa C



## Harpham (Jul 18, 2010)

Copied this from my thread on ClioSport.net.

So, with the ever-growing list of people wanting their car done by me, I thought id kick the year off with a faded pink Corsa C. (The girlfriends mum's car)

Process was as you'd expect. I did try out a lot of the products out that I ordered last week. I took a massive breath of Iron-X, forgetting about what I was using. f**k me. I couldn't smell/taste anything else for a good couple of hours. Awesome product though!!

For a 1 day, quick detail, the results we're really good and got a very good level of correction.

Also, to add, as well as doing the paintwork, I treated the plastics (very faded) and windows. Wheels we're terrible though.

I didn't take loads of photos, as it was raining (during my wash/clay/sniffing stages) and i've had some work to sort this evening, but ill let the photos do the talking...

Before:

Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - Before Faded Red by Harpham y0, on Flickr


Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - Before by Harpham y0, on Flickr


Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - Before by Harpham y0, on Flickr


Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - Before by Harpham y0, on Flickr

Did the compulsory 50/50 shot:

Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - 50/50 Bonnet by Harpham y0, on Flickr

After:

Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - After by Harpham y0, on Flickr


Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - After Reflection by Harpham y0, on Flickr


Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - After by Harpham y0, on Flickr


Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - After by Harpham y0, on Flickr


Corsa C Detail 9/4/12 - After by Harpham y0, on Flickr

Girlfriend's mum was very happy with the car. "Hasn't looked this good since the day I picked it up, from new".

1 car down. 5 more to go...

(For some more photos of some of the other details i've done: http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpham/sets/72157626868664064/with/7062113927/ - well the ones since last summer anyway)


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great result fella, Stevie Wonder could see that transformation :thumb:

Also fantastic idea, scoring lots of browny points with the mother in law :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one, looks great! Horray for pink-to-red! :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

good job mate. gota keep the mother-in-law happy


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Im really starting to like these pink -to- Red details! Top results fella!!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great results m8, bet she was over the moon


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

wow amazing transformation,

got a friend with a red(pink) corsa the same as that whos coming to me in june to get his done so im hoping ill get the same result


----------



## Harpham (Jul 18, 2010)

Rollini said:


> wow amazing transformation,
> 
> got a friend with a red(pink) corsa the same as that whos coming to me in june to get his done so im hoping ill get the same result


It was actually quite a nice one to do. Vauxhall paint doesn't seem bad to correct. Very rewarding detail, I must say.

I should be either doing my RenaultSport Clio Sunflower Yellow Ph1 or my bosses/mate's Honda Civic next weekend.

Oh, and you're local to me. I'm from Nottingham too!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Harpham said:


> It was actually quite a nice one to do. Vauxhall paint doesn't seem bad to correct. Very rewarding detail, I must say.
> 
> I should be either doing my RenaultSport Clio Sunflower Yellow Ph1 or my bosses/mate's Honda Civic next weekend.
> 
> Oh, and you're local to me. I'm from Nottingham too!!


yeah ive had a corsa and own an astra now, getting rid for a van though.

my friend with the pink corsa has no idea about detailing or car maintenance which is shocking. problem with red corsas they never had lacquer put on or something.

look forward to some more threads from yourself.

what products do you use if you dont mind me asking.

oh yeah. where about in nottingham are you?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great turn around looks nice now


----------



## Harpham (Jul 18, 2010)

Rollini said:


> look forward to some more threads from yourself.
> 
> what products do you use if you dont mind me asking.
> 
> oh yeah. where about in nottingham are you?


Cheers man.

Ermm, products. Ill try and list them, although ill probably forget some...

- Snow foam (don't know what brand, something off i4detailing)
- i4d clay bar
- Britemax Grime removal
- Bilberry wheel cleaner
- Iron-X
- Auto Finesse Oblitarate
- Auto Finesse Lather
- Auto Finesse Rejuvenate
- 3M yellow and blue pads
- Menzerna 106FA polish
- Zaino Z2 Sealant
- Poorboy's Trim/plastic stuff
- AG Tyre Shine
- AG Glass cleaner

Think that's most of the stuff that I used for this detail.

I'm from the Eastwood area. How about yourself?!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Why is it always Vauxhalls that end up pink?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Harpham said:


> Cheers man.
> 
> Ermm, products. Ill try and list them, although ill probably forget some...
> 
> ...


got a really good selection of stuff there 

need to get some iron x on order asap!

got some ceramishield on order which should help the red pink corsa haha.

im opposite side of town to you mate, past west bridgford, keyworth way, but next village out


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

adf27 said:


> Why is it always Vauxhalls that end up pink?


didnt lacquer the paint.

all new vauxhalls have different paint mixture etc in now so guarenteed no fade! win.

Its all to do with the polymers in the red vauxhall paint it catches the uv light in the sun and fades very badly apparently mate has a corsa in red and it looks pink ha ha


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround mate.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

nice work, gotta love a pink to red detail


----------



## james_zetecs (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks bang on mate! Dug your detailing stuff back out for summer now then?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice one, i have a pink corsa b that needs some love. I'll also have to respray the wing because the clear coat has detached from the paint. The german built quality is not as good as the claim.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice turnaround bud. I'm more intrested in that sunflower you have though


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Rollini said:


> didnt lacquer the paint.
> 
> all new vauxhalls have different paint mixture etc in now so guarenteed no fade! win.
> 
> Its all to do with the polymers in the red vauxhall paint it catches the uv light in the sun and fades very badly apparently mate has a corsa in red and it looks pink ha ha


It's odd though as it seems the bumpers were clearcoated as they never seem to fade  even on my 2000 corsa B I had in red, the rest had faded when I first had it (quickly rectified) but the bumpers were a nice deep red


----------



## Harpham (Jul 18, 2010)

jamie crookston said:


> Nice turnaround bud. I'm more intrested in that sunflower you have though


Interested in the Sunflower, you say... (any chance for photo wh0ring) 


Sunflower by Harpham y0, on Flickr


16/3/12 New Plates - New Front by Harpham y0, on Flickr


Detail After - Photoshoot With Feirny by Harpham y0, on Flickr


Detail After - Photoshoot With Feirny by Harpham y0, on Flickr

1 of only 31 made in that colour.
Totally standard, minus a stealth exhaust, 3/4 plates and Cup Spoiler. Plans are to make it factory fresh again, with some mega anal detailing, wheel refurb and other little bits to clean it up.

More photos in here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpham/sets/72157627968535138/with/6887074491/ (Prior to the Sunflower, I owned a Titanium Ph1 172. I knew of this Sunflower in my village. Bought Sunflower. Sold Titanium. Boom)

Also, here's a link to my ongoing project thread on ClioSport.net, for any interested in the Sunflower, it's progress and how i've got to where I am now: http://www.cliosport.net/forum/showthread.php?608162-Harphamominom-s-Ph1-Project-sunflower-content-p12-onwards

I will be detailing it properly soon. Only had a crappy attempt at doing it (i.e. me and a friend got bored and ended up taking photos instead LOL). Has to be done before June (French Car Show) though, so expect a detail thread soon!!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

we all love a pink to red detail
great job :thumb:


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

There's a very pink Corsa just up the road that could benefit from this! Nice one, Harphamominom!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## ben91 (Apr 9, 2012)

Harpham said:


> It was actually quite a nice one to do. Vauxhall paint doesn't seem bad to correct. Very rewarding detail, I must say.
> 
> I should be either doing my RenaultSport Clio Sunflower Yellow Ph1 or my bosses/mate's Honda Civic next weekend.
> 
> Oh, and you're local to me. I'm from Nottingham too!!


The Corsa looks amazing, and can you let me know how you get on with the Honda civic, because I'm going to try to do the same to my red Honda civic next week.


----------



## Harpham (Jul 18, 2010)

ben91 said:


> The Corsa looks amazing, and can you let me know how you get on with the Honda civic, because I'm going to try to do the same to my red Honda civic next week.


Im sure ill end up putting a thread on here about it. The one ill be doing is black. Quite a swirl bus, but in good condition. Have no idea what Honda paint is like to work on though.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great work lad, very nice!


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

great turn around mate


----------



## chriscummins7 (May 27, 2011)

Great work Paul as said on CS


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Great turn around, well done:thumb:


----------



## chris- (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice mate see loads of pink corsa's going around. 

You get sex from the misses for keeping her mum off her back then :L haha..

Defo rewarding tho


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Lovely job on the corsa.:thumb:

Did you use a DA or Rotary ?

Cheers


----------



## Harpham (Jul 18, 2010)

Phil1971 said:


> Lovely job on the corsa.:thumb:
> 
> Did you use a DA or Rotary ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for all the feedback, guys!!

I roll with a DA. Not quite a Rotary standard kind of guy  .:buffer:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Same as me then !!

Reason for asking is that a lady across the road also has a red corsa in a similar condition. I've often thought about offering my services to put it right and wondered roughly how long it would take.

Did you get through many pads, or just periodically clean them ?

cheers


----------



## Harpham (Jul 18, 2010)

I messed up one pad. Didn't get through any more than that.

I only spent about 5-6 hours on this one, as I had some work to do in the evening, so it was a little rushed.

Civic detail has been called off today. Rain + no use of a garage = no deal.


----------

